# Sharpening the tools



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

On a Delta New yankee workshop sharpening station.
I can do the standard Wolverine style jig, but Im not sure if a hollow grind would be better then flat.









I do not plan on using the wet stone for the lathe tools, so the other side can do a flat grind with the tool rest attached to it.
The set-up for this thing is an absolute nightmare but once it is set up It gives a very very clean grind!

has anyone made any jigs for a setup like this? or does anyone have any ideas? It is a love hate thing with this sharpening center!


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

That dry grinding wheel on side looks small. Am no expert but would not try to sharpen turning tools on a wheel five inches or less. 

Recommend you bit the bullet and find a 6 or 8 inch dry grinder locally. I have been using a 6 inch Sears grinder for years and do replace wheels when they hit the 5 inches. I would like a grinder with 8”x1” wheel, and 3/4 hp but in no hurry to get one.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

this is what I came up with,
I made 2 jigs one for the 1" skew and one for the roughing gouge.
here is the skew chisel jig
























and this is the outcome
















I'm pleased with this jig, but the gouge jig needs improvement or re-design.
here it is
















and the outcome








I suppose it works but there has to be a better way.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Break down and buy a slow speed 8" grinder, get some Norton wheels and a Wolverine varigrind jig...you won't regret spending the money when you see how easy it becomes to sharpen your tools consistently every time.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Your jig will work but the wheel is on the small side and will get smaller as it wears. I've used a lot of sharpening systems over the years and think the larger grinders are hard to beat. 
Personally I would sharpen the skew at a sharper angle. The angle you have now will work but will require more pressure to cut and when turning beads you will have to move the handle further to stay on the bevel. I use 35 degrees, bevel to bevel. That seems to be a good compromise between 25 which some pro's recommend but seems catchy to me, and 45 or more that many skews come with.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

wildwood said:


> That dry grinding wheel on side looks small. Am no expert but would not try to sharpen turning tools on a wheel five inches or less.
> 
> Recommend you bit the bullet and find a 6 or 8 inch dry grinder locally. I have been using a 6 inch Sears grinder for years and do replace wheels when they hit the 5 inches. I would like a grinder with 8”x1” wheel, and 3/4 hp but in no hurry to get one.


I'm in the same boat; I only have a 5" dry wheel. Has anyone ever used one of those threaded arbor extensions that clamp onto the motor shaft of an ordinary motor with Allen screws? Or would there be too much run-out of the shaft then?


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

So basically I'm back to hating this thing! Garbage sharpener!

I do have an 8"bench grinder, maybe break down and pick up new stones for it! It just really sucks having this expensive sharpener and not wanting to use it.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

slicksqueegie said:


> So basically I'm back to hating this thing! Garbage sharpener!


Ditto for me too. But I still can use the wet wheel for skews and scrapers(?).


----------



## alexfleming9 (Apr 30, 2011)

slicksqueegie said:


> I do have an 8"bench grinder, maybe break down and pick up new stones for it! It just really sucks having this expensive sharpener and not wanting to use it.



I still also using some very costly sharpeners of my tools. i am using a 8 inch grinder and find it faultless. It working so nice for sharpening my tools.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I have an extension on my grinder which allows me to attach a buffing/polishing wheel or wire brush. No problem.
johnep


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

slicksqueegie said:


> I do have an 8"bench grinder, maybe break down and pick up new stones for it!\


If your tools are HSS you can continue to use your present wheels. You can keep a small cup of oil handy to quench if you feel it is necessary. At the worst I would buy ONE finishing wheel and leave a gray one on for rough work (and sharpening the mower blade, etc). You can go through a friable wheel quickly reshaping tools.
This is just my frugal opinion.
Mike


----------



## dining sets (Apr 24, 2011)

Very nice......:icon_smile::thumbsup:


----------

